# All my bettas!



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Hiya! I've been drawing my bettas and I drew all the ones I've owned (SIP Fishy and Sea Star) whaddya think?


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

Wonderful work!!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

These are so cute! Great work! I just love the names of your fish!


----------

